# Happy Birthday Curt



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 19, 2016)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Curt (born 1945, Age: 71)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 19, 2016)

This is a -curt greeting, Happy Birthday.


----------



## MJ William Denman (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Curt!!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy birthday, Curt--may this find you in good health and spirits!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Curt!


----------



## Berean (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Curt!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------

